# [SOLVED] Error -1856 when I try to play .wav file rendered by Ableton 8



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I didn't see a section for audio so I figured this might be the best place for the question. I apologize if it isn't.

I am attempting to render a .wav file in Ableton 8. I am running Windows XP.

Everything plays fine in Ableton. 

When it renders, everything appears to go smoothly.

But when I try to play the .wav file, I get the following error message:

Error -1856: an unknown error occurred

I've rebooted my computer, still the same problem. 

I've attempted to run the .wav file through Format Factory and convert it to a .wav file, still the same problem. (Sometimes this works for for me for .mov files that come from macs that won't play in Windows)

Anyone have any idea what I might be doing wrong here?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

:grin:


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Error -1856 when I try to play .wav file rendered by Ableton 8*

Also, the .wav file renders out at 12,404 KB so I know there's "meat" in the file, it just won't play.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Error -1856 when I try to play .wav file rendered by Ableton 8*

I'm finding that this is also happening with my quicktime .mov files. I just realized that I recently had a Quicktime Update.

I found this solution:

I went to Set Program Access and Defaults, clicked on "change or remove programs", clicked on Quicktime, clicked on "Click Here for support", In the box there's a spot that says "If this program is not working properly, you may reinstall it by clicking repair."

I'm about to try it now, but I have to close this window.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Error -1856 when I try to play .wav file rendered by Ableton 8*

Well, that didn't work. Not sure what to do next.


----------



## BadgerBoy (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Error -1856 when I try to play .wav file rendered by Ableton 8*

Well, I just downloaded a Windows Update, rebooted and everything seems to be working fine.


----------



## williamjacobs (Nov 10, 2008)

This worked for me: (steps I think were the critical ones in *bold*)


*Log into a different account with admin privileges*
 Download a .mov file and store it on the hard drive.
* Open the .mov file.*
 Move that same file to a temp folder on hard drive and assign rights to problem user.
* Log off and log in as the troubled user.*
 That same file should now open
* Try opening one of the files that could not open before.
*



If that doesn't work, (I didn't do this, it was recommended elsewhere)


Fully uninstall QuickTime
 Download the K-lite Codec pack (I downloaded the full version here http://www.free-codecs.com/Klite_codec_packdownload.htm)
 Install it and accept its changes it will make
 Once K-lite is installed, now you can re-install QuickTime
 Try opening the file again


----------

